# Your Favorite Pixar Film?



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2011)

What is your favorite (not necessarily best) Pixar film?

My top five, in order from least to greatest, are:

5. A Bug's Life
4. Ratatouille
3. Toy Story 2
2. Toy Story 3
1. The Incredibles

I loved TS1, but I didn't want three TS' on there.

I don't remember all of "Up", and I've only seen pieces of "Wall-E".


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2011)

how the fuck is ratatouie even on that list and wall-e not?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, you could start by reading the bottom of the OP


----------



## Air D (Mar 20, 2011)

Has to be Toy Story 3.  That movie was new, but it did it in for me.

As a matter of fact, the entire Toy Story franchise is quite epic!


----------



## Judecious (Mar 20, 2011)

The Incredibles

I forgot if Up was pixar


----------



## Orxon (Mar 20, 2011)

_Up_ is probably the best one I've seen.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 20, 2011)

The Incredibles 

It kicked so much ass


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2011)

I know it's due to profit from merchandise and stuff, but I'm royally pissed that CARS gets a sequel and The Incredibles doesn't.

If there's one animated film I'd want to get a sequel, if not it's own series, it's The Incredibles.


----------



## Based (Mar 20, 2011)

MOTHERFUCK, Wall-E all the way.


----------



## Ash (Mar 20, 2011)

The Incredibles, definitely!


----------



## testxxxx (Mar 20, 2011)

Wall-E. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Farih (Mar 20, 2011)

1. Toy Story 3 pek
2. A Bug's Life
3. The Incredibles
4. Cars
5. Finding Nemo


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 21, 2011)

Toy Story 3


----------



## The Potential (Mar 21, 2011)

There is so many.. Here are a few for now.

The Incredibles

Finding Nemo 

Toy Story Trilogy

A Bugs Life.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 21, 2011)

1. The Incredibles
2. Toy Story 3
3. Finding Nemo
4. Monsters Inc
5. Wall-E


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzcjTaLENfI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brian (Mar 21, 2011)

The Incredibles, Wall-E, and Up


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 21, 2011)

Toy Story


----------



## Talon. (Mar 21, 2011)

Monsters Inc., all the way


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 21, 2011)

Wall-e, UP & Toy Story 3.


----------



## missdiana (Mar 22, 2011)

Monsters Inc
Wall-E
Toy Story 3


----------



## Arishem (Mar 22, 2011)

Wall-E, Toy Story 3, and UP in that order.


----------



## Sann (Mar 22, 2011)

Toy Story!!!pek
First pixar movie and for me still the best^^


----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 22, 2011)

Toy Story.
Monsters Inc.
The Incredibles.
Cars.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 22, 2011)

Pixar films always make me cry. Although I still do need to see Up.

1. The Incredibles 
2. Finding Nemo
3. Wall-e
4. Monsters Inc.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 22, 2011)

Monsters Inc.
Finding Nemo


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 22, 2011)

Toy Story 3.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Mar 22, 2011)

Wall-E, The Incredibles, and Toy Story 3.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 22, 2011)

No one is picking Up?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Never heard of it.



Really?

It's the first animated film since Beauty & The Beast to be nominated for Best Picture.

And it's a Pixar film. That alone is reason enough to know.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 23, 2011)

Judecious said:


> No one is picking Up?



Up..


----------



## Black Duck (Mar 29, 2011)

My favourite so far is Toy Story (all of them) and Wall-e (ultra cuteness )


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of "Up" personally. I didn't find it to be that funny and I was disappointed when they didn't play off its premise more.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Really?
> 
> It's the first animated film since Beauty & The Beast to be nominated for Best Picture.
> 
> And it's a Pixar film. That alone is reason enough to know.


 I mean I've heard the word 'up'. I don't have a clue about the movie or its premise or anything though.

I haven't watched a Pixar movie since Incredibles though, like I said. And I only watched that because it was there and I like superheroes.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll pick Up Wall-E And Toy Story 3. With Incredibles to back up.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 29, 2011)

Toy Story and Toy Story 3 w/ ease.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 29, 2011)

Wall-E
Toy Story 3
Incredibles

All of them are great tho, picking just 3 was hard.

CMX, their recent stuff has been top notch.  Wall-E and Toy Story 3 were both after Incredibles and I think possibly the best films of '08 and '10.


----------



## IWroteASongForYou (Mar 29, 2011)

Definitely Wall-E


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 29, 2011)

Toy Story Trilogy (Don't want to have Toy Story take up 3 of my Top 5 but I know it would)
The Incredibles 
Finding Nemo/Up
Up/Finding Nemo
Monsters Inc.

Feel like I'm missing something...Honorable mention to Bug's Life.


----------



## valerian (Apr 11, 2011)

Toy Story Trilogy
Finding Nemo
Up
Monster. Inc
Wall-E

It's been a while since I've seen The Incredibles and A Bug's Life.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Apr 11, 2011)

Toy Story 3


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Apr 12, 2011)

1. A Bug's Life
2. Toy Story
3. Monster INC.
4. Toy Story 2
5. Finding Nemo
6. The Incredibles
7. WALL-E
8. Ratatouille
9. Cars
10. Toy Story 3


----------

